# MIG33 on PC....proxy server settings?



## anshul (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey folks after much searching I have finally found a j2me simulator(for most applications) and a java application for running MIG33...but i wanted to know that how do i configure java to use a proxy server for internet access....
at present i m at home so no problem...but when i go to my college i would need to configure it...please help...

I tried to find the mig33 toolbar on their website but couldnot find anywhere...even after logging in to my account(probably it is for merchants)...


----------



## Omega (Jul 3, 2009)

*I have a proxy server setting which doesn't let me access yahoo messenger.wht should i do?*



ppt2swf


----------

